# My mayday walk around our local park



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

Just thought I'd post a few pics of our walk from yesterday (Saturday) around our local park. It's a large area, but there was very few people comparatively, there.. , so  we were able to practice social distancing easily.

Temps were around 80 deg, so it was  ideal for walking around without getting too hot... .. 

This park  is one we know extremely well, but where we very rarely visit ... when I was a teenager  it was the way I walked home from work every night, through the park , then through the woods.. ..but really  only since the Pandemic , and we're doing our best to follow the rules about staying close to home for exercise, have we re-discovered it so to speak.. and we've been several times during this last 8 weeks.. we'll probably never look at it again if and when this is all over..


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

I think this guy was about to lose his pants, we later saw him further down the river drying off, so he must have fallen in...


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

All the beautiful Oil seed rape plants growing by the rivers edge... 

















 local 12th century village church


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 10, 2020)

Beautiful !  Is that a duck house next to the pier /landing in the first photo of post # 4?


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

I'm soooo envious of the weather you're having - and the beautiful scenery so near you.
It's taking a long time to warm up here this Spring.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Beautiful !  Is that a duck house next to the pier /landing in the first photo of post # 4?


 thank you Cinnamonsugar  yes indeed it's a duck house.. well spotted


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I'm soooo envious of the weather you're having - and the beautiful scenery so near you.
> It's taking a long time to warm up here this Spring.


 I know Pinks, I've been reading everyone's stories about snow in the Americas.....that said. I got sent pictures of my house on the Costa Blanca, Southern Spain today where at this time in May it's usually very hot, up to around 85 ish..an d they have snow... OMG !! I have never in all the time that I've had a home in Spain, known it to snow in May


----------



## Lewkat (May 10, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, Holly.  You live in a lovely area.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 10, 2020)

Very nice pics, wish I was there.


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I know Pinks, I've been reading everyone's stories about snow in the Americas.....that said. I got sent pictures of my house on the Costa Blanca, Southern Spain today where at this time in May it's usually very hot, up to around 85 ish..an d they have snow... OMG !! I have never in all the time that I've had a home in Spain, known it to snow in May


I wonder what is creating these odd weather patterns? Snowing in Spain, in May!


----------



## MickaC (May 10, 2020)

Your park and pictures of your countryside are stunning.....i'm another, wish i was there. I've never seen or heard of a duck house before, so happy to learn of it.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Your park and pictures of your countryside are stunning.....i'm another, wish i was there. I've never seen or heard of a duck house before, so happy to learn of it.


Thank you so much... over the years I've put so many pics of my area , and nearby towns and cities, as well as our days out, and my home area in Southern Spain, and holiday  (vacation) pics too...  on the forum

I never know if people get fed up looking at them tbh... so I'm always heartened  when  I get such great reviews  from  so many people , it's really much appreciated


----------



## MickaC (May 10, 2020)

@hollydolly    Will never get fed up with your photos....Keep posting, please.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

Pretty cool. Thanks for sharing Holly.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 10, 2020)

What a glorious day for a walk. Such a clear blue sky. Thanks for sharing and keep them coming.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

bless you all...    yes @Ruth n Jersey . it was just an ideal day to take our permitted exercise but to be fair we've had this same weather for the last 6 weeks or so.. ideal for all the gardeners and d-i-y enthusiasts to get on and do stuff while they're home during the pandemic... if only the garden centres and hardware stores had been open .. they weren't.    so instead  many people sat at home in this glorious sun for 6 -8 weeks with no work and  with nothing to do...

Not us thank goodness...


----------



## Ruthanne (May 10, 2020)

I am envious HD!     The pictures are so scenic and clear--must have been a great time, the walk.  Lovely pictures, thank you!


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 11, 2020)

Keep em comin Holly...they're so refreshing to look at, as if I'm standing right there with you xo


----------



## IrisSenior (May 11, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I wonder what is creating these odd weather patterns? Snowing in Spain, in May!


Pinky,
A polar vortex caused the jet stream to move the cold air into our area, it is supposed to get a lot warmer in the near future.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Thank you so much... over the years I've put so many pics of my area , and nearby towns and cities, as well as our days out, and my home area in Southern Spain, and holiday  (vacation) pics too...  on the forum
> 
> I never know if people get fed up looking at them tbh... so I'm always heartened  when  I get such great reviews  from  so many people , it's really much appreciated


Hey Hollydolly,
I always thought you were living in London, England and now you say your home area is Spain. Your pictures are in England though, right?


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> Hey Hollydolly,
> I always thought you were living in London, England and now you say your home area is Spain. Your pictures are in England though, right?


 No , I live in the countryside  on the edge of North London...my _second_ home is in Southern Spain.... and also my daughter has her home in Spain too, but about 6 hours from us ... My pictures were taken here in England on Saturday. We aren't allowed to travel abroad during the pandemic... and my daughter can't travel over here..


----------



## IrisSenior (May 11, 2020)

Thank HD, I think I remember a post of yours saying this but my memory is jumbled at times. I LOVE you pics.


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> Thank HD, I think I remember a post of yours saying this but my memory is jumbled at times. I LOVE you pics.


 thank you, that's very kind,  I love to take them it's my passion, and my hobby..However at the moment I have to take everything on my phone, because my camera is so old now, .. I miss being able to get much better shots using the optical viewfinder..  . I could still use the camera but it's slow in responding so I miss good shots like this one..( lucky shot with the phone)... of this kite  flying over my house  yesterday...


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 11, 2020)

You really do live in an enchanted place!  Wow!  I'm particularly fond of the architecture pics - they 'take me away.'


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 11, 2020)

How about fish in those waterways??


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> How about fish in those waterways??


*Carp, Chub, Bream, Roach, Tench, Rudd, Perch, Pike, Gudgeon and Bleak

...and in the river that runs in the woods behind my house, there is rainbow trout... *


----------

